

Ask YC: What mail server do you use? - darius

We are using google apps to host our email services and got our application to send emails out using gmail servers. The limitation to this approach is that we can send only 500 emails per day.<p>What are you guys using to send emails? Are you hosting an email server yourselves?
======
nickb
Postfix - easy to setup & better security model than sendmail.

------
dfranke
Dreamhost hosts my mailbox. I have a nice setup that runs server-side where
SpamAssassin automatically trains CRM114 and the two check each others'
results and make sure they don't produce opposite conclusive answers. I use
mutt as an MUA and Postfix as an MTA, with DynDNS's outbound mailhop service
to get around the firewalls imposed by various lame ISPs.

------
thomasswift
google apps myself, I haven't hit the limit. Just create more users and append
a # (noreply1,noreply2) to the end of them. I thought I read that was google's
answer for when your breaking the limit.

Question for you, what are the limitation, besides this, you've had with
google apps mail servers?

~~~
darius
You are right, that's what google suggests to do if you hit the 500 emails
limit. Using a queue is another option...

I didn't find any other limitations to using google apps.

~~~
thomasswift
Thanks for the reply.

------
Zak
I currently run a mail server for a client, though I rarely use it for my own
purposes. It's Exim.

------
SwellJoe
Postfix (managed by Virtualmin and Webmin, of course).

------
kogir
For outgoing mail, I use the IIS SMTP service. For incoming postfix + courier
is great, but people are making noise about exchange (ugh).

------
gsiener
I've got a somewhat related question: If a bunch of guys that were used to
Exchange and the internal calendaring/syncing with phones/etc. left, and
wanted to break their MS bonds and embrace oss, what would they use? Basically
- is their a compelling alternative that would still work with Blackberry?

------
mrtron
Free gmail for own domain

------
inklesspen
I use courier right now. But I've migrated from courier to dovecot for
pop3/imap, and I'm planning to migrate from courier to postfix for smtp.
Courier is just too limited.

------
joe
Three separate Postfix instances running on the same server, albeit bound to
separate IP addresses and tweaked for their particular use.

------
gibsonf1
Google Docs - Free version (Gmail with own domain)

------
rob
webmail.us, the best.

~~~
altano
webmail.us is extremely well run, despite their enterprisey web page. I would
recommend them very highly.

------
simpleenigma
Curently writting my own in Erlang ... again ...

------
astrec
can't go wrong with postfix

------
epi0Bauqu
qmail

------
justincase
Some registrars also offer e-mail service, like GoDaddy. It's much cheaper
than webmail.us but you don't get as much storage.

